# White spot on chin?



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

The name says it all, one of them has a white spot on his chin. Is that what a chimple is? Is it dangerous? It almost looks like a pimple


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

platinum1683 said:


> The name says it all, one of them has a white spot on his chin. Is that what a chimple is? Is it dangerous? It almost looks like a pimple


If you had any images it would help but it could be a chipple like Rhoms get. Dont worry about it just do water changes and some salt and youll be fine


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup sounds like a chimple man not harmful to the fish at all. Its just from him rubbing up on the glass


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> Yup sounds like a chimple man not harmful to the fish at all. Its just from him rubbing up on the glass


:nod: its like a calius(sp?) on your hand i wouldnt worry about it. how big is your fish and what size tank is it in?


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah it looks like a callus on your hand almost, just a little white spot. Looks like a zit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's a chimple.
No worries.
If it gets too huge and sticks out too far, you can cut it off.
CAREFULLY!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah... wouldnt want to lose a chunk of my finger


----------

